# Frank's ice cream good?



## Ruth Goode (Jul 16, 2012)

I bought a tub of Frank's strawberry ice cream and hope it will help lower Carly's level than any ice creams.  But it's got me thinking is it as bad as all diabetes chocolates, etc??


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 16, 2012)

Ruth Goode said:


> I bought a tub of Frank's strawberry ice cream and hope it will help lower Carly's level than any ice creams.  But it's got me thinking is it as bad as all diabetes chocolates, etc??



There's more carbs in Franks ice cream than proper ice cream.
If Carly is running so high then her team needs to tackle this with a better insulin regime.
Are you any nearer to getting a pump for Carly?


----------



## Abi (Jul 16, 2012)

I heard an anecdote on another forum about someone putting either cream or natural yoghurt in an ice-cream maker with still frozen berries. Possibly a bit of sweetener as well but apparently made a fairly diabetic friendly ice cream-carbs depending on berries and whether cream or yoghurt used- Even with the latter  natural yoghurt would probably not have pushed them up too much
My other half just made rhubarb ice cream with rhubarb ( funnily enough) natural yoghurt, grated ginger and marscarpone- beaten up with a fork. It had nothing in at all to sweeten it and was 6.7 g carb per portion- we liked it but if you are not weird like us then probably some form of sweetener would be better considering it had rhubarb in it!
I don't think plain old soft scoop vanilla is horrendously high in carbs either- but then I may underestimate the amount I am eating being greedy and fond of ice cream!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 16, 2012)

I've always eaten Walls Soft Scoop (although I will buy Magnums on offer ). Haven;t tried Franks, but some members in the past have given it a good review. Have you seen this idea:

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=26585


----------



## Mark T (Jul 16, 2012)

I'd disagree with the concept that Franks has more carbs then other ice creams, certainly it has a similar level to the Ben&Jerries in our freezer (28 vs 30).  I have seen some ice creams in Asda that did have ~50g carb per 100g.

I can confirm that Franks isn't as bad as diabetic chocolate - I've not had any laxative effects from it.

The strawberry is actually quite nice - shame they don't sell it in either my Tesco's or Asda.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 16, 2012)

Mark T said:


> I'd disagree with the concept that Franks has more carbs then other ice creams, certainly it has a similar level to the Ben&Jerries in our freezer (28 vs 30).  I have seen some ice creams in Asda that did have ~50g carb per 100g.



I was comparing it to vanilla ice cream, having seen the price of the above quoted ice cream I would not buy it for myself let alone waste it on a 3 yr old child.   Anything over 20 carbs/100g is left in the shop freezer anyway as I wont touch with a barge pole


----------



## trophywench (Jul 16, 2012)

I personally buy Tesco's Cornish, which is 24g CHO/100g.  I have one of those scoops which 'curls' the ice cream round in itself, I do it lightly so the middle is hollow (although by the time you get to the middle it's fallen in on itself so you don't feel 'cheated' LOL) which I have on my strawberries or whatever, and the ice cream isn't more than 10g CHO.  Well worth the expenditure of 1u extra!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 16, 2012)

Of course, what you really need is some Cornish Clotted Insulin Ice Cream...





http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.co.uk/2010/03/cornish-clotted-insulin.html


----------



## Ruth Goode (Jul 17, 2012)

Ha ha that would be great!! As a result sadly Frank's tasted nice but it isn't good for Carly :-( its back to Morrisons own.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 17, 2012)

Ruth Goode said:


> Ha ha that would be great!! As a result sadly Frank's tasted nice but it isn't good for Carly :-( its back to Morrisons own.



Ruth have you been shown how to increase/adjust Carly's insulin for meals?
Another route to go down is to buy your own ice cream maker and make your own using sweetener instead of sugar. I've made some lovely ice cream bricks! using Splenda.


----------



## Ruth Goode (Jul 17, 2012)

Yes I'm adjusting her insulin with carb counting but some food do spike her level.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 17, 2012)

Ruth Goode said:


> Yes I'm adjusting her insulin with carb counting but some food do spike her level.



Glad to hear about the carb counting 
Some foods I find the timing of the injection makes all the difference as to whether I spike or not.
And some foods just need a little more than a normal carb ratio amount for that time of day.

If you don't already do so it might be worth your while to have a note book so you can write down time of dose carb amount and food given. This way you can see what worked and what didn't.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jul 17, 2012)

How about a mini milk or something similar after her tea, only about 5g - if carbs an issue at this time of day? Enough to satisfy Millie after a meal.


----------



## Ruth Goode (Jul 17, 2012)

Yes she like them but she get bored quickly so I try some different ice cream and yogurts. At moment she's enjoying mini twister 9g.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jul 17, 2012)

lol - ditto, Millie is too, got some yesterday


----------



## Ruth Goode (Jul 17, 2012)

Pumper Sue: Carly only need 2-4 units of insulin each meal so we have to be careful with giving her extra unit as only half unit can send her hypo :-(


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 17, 2012)

Ruth Goode said:


> Pumper Sue: Carly only need 2-4 units of insulin each meal so we have to be careful with giving her extra unit as only half unit can send her hypo :-(



Know that feeling well Ruth 
Have a look at the timing of dose though. This might be the key to some of your problems. It must be so hard to manage a 4 yr old 
I was lucky as diagnosed at that age as well so had no realisation of the effort needed from my Mum to sort things out.


----------

